# mh 20 ?



## mcloud (May 24, 2004)

I bought a couple tractors today and Im having trouble identifieing one of them .The first tractor I bought is a model 44 rc the serial # is 44gr31252. this one was easy to figure out. The second one I thought and was told is a model 20. The problem is the serial # is 401713 ???? I took this off the frame right where its suppose to be and this is what I get. Pointing me in the right direction would be appreciated.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

are you sure you got the right numbers the 20 22 30 44 55 all had coded suffix letters (I.E) A,B,D,F,G,H,K,O,R,S,V,W there also are numbers stamped on the top senter of the transmission 

pics would be great one other thing the 20 81 82 looked the same they had the same grill style so did the 101 nd 102 but the rear fenders were different it the bottem of the grill curves under then it would be a 20 81 82 101 102 the 22 and 44 just were just flat hope this helps 

pic would be great l have a massey 20 row crop


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

the closes serial number l would find was 400,001 and that was a 1941 81 row crop some one who knows the massey serial numbers better then l do will help you James


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mcloud _
> *I bought a couple tractors today and Im having trouble identifieing one of them .The first tractor I bought is a model 44 rc the serial # is 44gr31252. this one was easy to figure out. The second one I thought and was told is a model 20. The problem is the serial # is 401713 ???? I took this off the frame right where its suppose to be and this is what I get. Pointing me in the right direction would be appreciated. *


 reed it more closely and you said you got it off the right hand side they were stamped on the left hand side of the main frame


----------



## mcloud (May 24, 2004)

*MH20*

I will check again tomorrow. I took the numbers off the top of the case on the left side of the tractors behind the trans. cover next to the seat post . It was between those and what I think is the pto lever.Ill try to post pictures but Im not that computer savvy.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

The # for the 20 sounds as if it is a casting # instead of a serial#


----------



## mcloud (May 24, 2004)

*Thanks Eirnieg*

I looked in the spot it says to look in the massey forum.Im going over today to do some more searching.The # match a plate thats on the side of the tractor also. Im going to try to get pictures posted but cant promise much . Sometimes working on these old girls seems a lot easier than playing on this computer.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

mcloud, you have hit the proverbial nail on the head.... Times were simpler back yhen... Keep us posted as to your findings...


----------



## mcloud (May 24, 2004)

I started out to get pictures today but the weather turned beautiful.It went up to about 45 and very sunny as perfect a day as you can get to cut next years firewood.Tomorrows weather is going to stink a perfect excuse to go tractor hunting.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

here is a pic of a 20 this one is not mine l can't find a pic of mine right now


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Well I can't relate...Our weather has been fine. Send along pics when you get a chance..


JBetts thanks for the picture..hope it will help..


----------



## mcloud (May 24, 2004)

The picture you posted is a lot better shape than the one I just bought.The engine turns over and ran when parked but the body panels are rough.I was after the 44 that model holds some fond memories for me.the 20 ?? sits right next to the 44 and was only 150 bucks so I had to take it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Just from looking at the picture I would say You did indeed buy a 1941 model 81 which has a 124 CID l head engine made by Cont. 
look her to find the location where the serial number is stamped in the trans housing.

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5814

I am sure that the grill on the 20 is the same as on the 22 but being elder  I must look at mine to be sure. Well after the look the 20's grill is the same as the 81's with the slanted bars. The 81 is in most cases the same tractor as the 20 except older. they both used the 124 CID cont. L head engine. All the sheet metal and most of the gearing are also the same. The 20 has puzzled Massey people for years because it is so much like the 81 and in just a couple of years Massey released the 22. Some other oddness with the Massey line is the big changes in the serial number system in 1952. No where I looked did I find and answer to that question that made sence. Many think it is because of aquiring Ferg. in 1953. I see no reason for a serial number change due to that happening. Fergies had their own system of serial numbers.
 Al


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks for the info Alley


----------



## mcloud (May 24, 2004)

sending pictures? im trying to send a picture of the tractor and it tells me the file is to big. what can i do?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Resize it how big is it now:question:


----------



## mcloud (May 24, 2004)

2.47mb Im not sure how to do that the resizing thing maybe when the wife gets home. or maybe my nine year old daughter will show me.They get a big kick out of my computer skills.Sometimes love can really hurt.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Ahhh that loving feeling... mcloud, do know any of the photo programs in your computer???


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by alleyyooper _
> *Just from looking at the picture I would say You did indeed buy a 1941 model 81 which has a 124 CID l head engine made by Cont.
> look her to find the location where the serial number is stamped in the trans housing.
> 
> ...


no l think the 22 to had a grill like a 44 a 81 82 101 and 102 has the same frill style as the 20


----------



## mcloud (May 24, 2004)

*A picture I hope*

Im trying


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=80130>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

The number to me looks like 401918.


----------



## mcloud (May 24, 2004)

*more pictures*

Now that I figured it out Ill post some more pictures

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=80138>


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

if your going to part it what do you want from the side pulley ????


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

and your back rims are on back words probably to fit on a narrow trailer


----------



## mcloud (May 24, 2004)

*parting out*

I hate parting anything out unless its really not worth restoring.I started going over the tin work and found it to be complete. I dont think its as bad as I first thought.Ive got to get them home and decide what Im going to do with them.Their covered fairly well and their safe where they are so Im going to leave them where they are for now.
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=80147>


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

serial number is 401718. Its a 1941 MH 81. The only difference between the 20 and 81 was the governer. on the 81s they were in front of that timing gear housing like yours and on the 20s it was behind the timing gear housing, but the first 100 20s were accually just like the 81s. But yours is a 1941 81. http://www.ytmag.com/cgi-bin/snlookup.cgi?mf=MH&md=81+RC there is a web site that shows it is an 81


----------



## mcloud (May 24, 2004)

*Thank you*

I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it yet but Ive got a big enough barn so I can spare the space until I decide.I really appreciate the help though.


----------

